# Turbo Gas Mileage



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Say, anyone know the gas mileage of a turbo GA16DE, say with the Hotshot kit and the gas mileage of an SR20DET stock?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u can still get good gas mileage with a turbo car. it all depends on how u drive...if u drive around with out boosting much, then ur gas mileage will be around 25-30mpg on the freeway/highway with a GA-T.....at least thats what i got


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm getting 25 city and closer to 32 freeway...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

James said:


> *I'm getting 25 city and closer to 32 freeway... *


nice mileage...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

My car eats gas. SR20DET. Mostly because of how much I like to hear the turbo spool. If I stayed out of the pedal it would probably get great mileage.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha my car eats gas too. Only because I'm a lead foot.

Also, if you have a leak somewhere, you'll get crappy mileage, even with normal driving  (I've got a leak I'm gonna fix tomorrow, but I've got thru a nice tank of clean 93 in a week  )


----------

